# MTB - Mount Burgess Mining



## suntrader (21 September 2006)

Any thoughts on this stock?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 September 2006)

I researched this one thoroughly a while back and it looked like a great Zinc exposure except for one thing, its grades are damn low!

So I didn't buy, 


*This info was correct as at 31st May 2006* so things may have changed since then, I would have thought a placement to raise cash

Shares: 200m

Cash: $1m

Mkt Cap: @ 7c = $14m


Deposit: Open Pit to 100m depth, 17.5Mt @ 3% Zinc + 1% Lead + 28g/t silver

Watch those grades, you need fairly high spot prices to get that project off the ground, *Cap Ex will be between $150m - $200m * depending on type of milling they use so huge funding requirement, which IMO would require a zinc price of $2.50 lb to justify the investment.


----------



## suntrader (22 September 2006)

Thanks YOUNG TRADER.

The grades are low but the resource appears to be really big and as you say, its open pit mining which is a low cost operation. Nothing has been factored in yet for vanadium so that may also beef up the feasability.   

The latest research report indicates a 354c value per share based on a zinc price of $ 3 000. The project is still feasable at a zinc price of $ 1 358 (takes the project to a 50c value per share) and they maintain that its still feasable to a zinc price of $ 1 000.

What I battle with is, that despite the strong fundamentals, the share price just does not move. I am worried that I must have missed something, or possibly I am placing too much reliance on their scoping report and the MC reseach report.

How did you arive at your figures?

What other negatives surround this stock?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 September 2006)

suntrader said:
			
		

> What other negatives surround this stock?




See bottom of my post, 

They need *$150m to $200m * for CAPEX, thats a ****load!

Ain't no one going to give them that sort of cheese unless zinc is well above $3000 t say $4000 t and it stays there for a few months to show its sustainable, its just too risky, if CAP EX was less then it would be a different story


----------



## suntrader (26 September 2006)

Thanks Young Trader, I take your point.


----------



## suntrader (14 December 2006)

I still have the family silver bet on this stock (so I'm not completely unbiased), I've been very patient as it's taken years and years to get to where they are, Zinc price is up above US$ 4 000 for some time now, the company is close to releasing its resource results. 

Catherine Davey at investorweb is writing a TA report on the company tomorrow, it should make interesting reading.


----------



## cheap_sentiment (16 July 2007)

heys

MTB spiked 25% today

just wondering what your thoughts were on this share - not much has been said about in the past

http://www.mountburgess.com/StateOneResearch0507.html

cheers


----------



## AussiePaul72 (18 May 2008)

G'day All,
Well I notice its been a longggggg time since someone posted on MTB. Share price has steadily dropped over time and would appear to me to have maybe got close to bottoming out. 
Just wondering what others think of MTB at present? Market cap is $10M and currently trading around 3.5c/share. Its just come across my watch radar recently


----------



## rhen (31 May 2008)

Well Paul,
I think the chart is becoming interesting!
Suggest chartists throw a ruler over this one and see what you come up with.
Pity the directors appear somewhat tight with their buys:

Director Data


Viewing Records - 50
Date 	Ticker 	Director 	Volume 	Price 	Value 	Action 	 
07-04-2008 	MTB 	Allan Muligan 	       200,000 	       0.038 	AUD7,630 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
12-04-2007 	MTB 	Alfred Stirling 	100,000 	0.115 	AUD11,500 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
27-11-2006 	MTB 	Nigel Forrester        130,000 	       0.076 	AUD9,893 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
06-12-2005 	MTB 	Alfred Stirling 	281,106 	0.942 	AUD26,475 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
02-12-2005 	MTB 	Alfred Stirling 	58,500 	         0.100 	AUD5,558 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
15-11-2005 	MTB 	Alfred Stirling 	56,278 	         0.090 	AUD5,346 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
28-10-2005 	MTB 	Alfred Stirling 	292,709 	0.110 	AUD32,368 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart    
20-01-2005 	MTB 	AP Stirling 	      1,070,694 	0.130 	AUD144,813 	BUY 	Director Activity Chart


----------



## springhill (23 October 2010)

MTB has exploded in the last week on the back of the granting of a licence to explore for REE in Namibia.
Looks to be very cash poor.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101022/pdf/31t9nn79vl123m.pdf


----------



## greggles (16 March 2018)

Mount Burgess Mining experiencing some gains today after announcing that the company is conducting an in-depth review of the vanadium content of its Kihabe Deposit in Botswana. Drilling results from the last quarter of 2017 revealed significant intersections and zones of vanadium mineralisation at shallow depth. 

MTB up 57.15% to 1.1c today.


----------

